# الحواس الروحية المدربة



## fauzi (6 مايو 2011)

*الحواس الروحية المدربة*

تقول الكلمة في رسالة العبرانيين 5 : 14 " 	وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ ، الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِ التَّمَرُّنِ قَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الْحَوَاسُّ مُدَرَّبَةً عَلَى التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ." إن الرسول بولس التفت الى السامعين وحذرهم من ان يستمروا بمستوى الطفولة الروحية في ادراكهم وفي اكتفائهم وعدم الانتقال الى النضوج الروحي لذلك تقول الكلمة في الآية 11 "  اَلَّذِي مِنْ جِهَتِهِ الْكَلاَمُ كَثِيرٌ عِنْدَنَا، وَعَسِرُ التَّفْسِيرِ لِنَنْطِقَ بِهِ ، إِذْ قَدْ صِرْتُمْ مُتَبَاطِئِي الْمَسَامِعِ." والكلام الكثير هنا الذي سيرد في الاصحاح 7 وبعد هذا ينبه على وجوب النضوج الروحي في الحياة الروحية .
هذا الحديث تحتاج كنيسة العصر ان تصغي اليه بانتباه لكي يكون المؤمنين في مستوى النضوج في ايمانهم وفي ادراكهم وفي تتميزهم ، بل ان يكونوا كما قال الرسول " كَيْ لاَ نَكُونَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ أَطْفَالاً مُضْطَرِبِينَ وَمَحْمُولِينَ بِكُلِّ رِيحِ تَعْلِيمٍ " ( افسس 4 : 14 ) .فننحرف عن الطريق الذي رسمه الانجيل لنا وهنا يدعونا الى مرحلة البلوغ التي فيها تكون لنا الحواس مدربة وشكرا لله لاجل امتلاك المؤمنين لحواس روحية وكذلك نشكر الله من اجل كل نعمة التي تجعل هذه الحواس تتدرب وتتمرن فتؤدي وظيفتها على اكمل وجه فتكون لنا تعزية واختبارات وثبات وتكون حياتنا مثمرة ونافعة ليس فقط لنفوسنا بل للآخرين ايضا ً .
في ضوء هذا الموضوع اود ان اذكر ملاحظتين :
اولهما – الذين تنقصهم الحواس الروحية : في نفس الاصحاح والآية 13 تقول " لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَتَنَاوَلُ اللَّبَنَ هُوَ عَدِيمُ الْخِبْرَةِ فِي كَلاَمِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُ طِفْلٌ " وبعدها نفس آية موضوعنا " وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِ التَّمَرُّنِ قَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الْحَوَاسُّ مُدَرَّبَةً ". إذا ً اللذين تنقصهم الحواس الروحية المدربة هم اطفال في الايمان والاطفال هم اولاد الله ولدوا من الله وسقوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش ولدوا ولادة جديدة لكنهم في مرحلة طفولة روحية ولذلك يضع مقارنة بين ما يعوز الاطفال وما يمتلكه البالغون . سنتكلم عن الاطفال انهم مكتفين باللبن عديمي الخبرة متباطئوا المسامع بينما البالغين فانهم كاملين وطبعا ً ليس كمال مطلق والتعبير اطفال .
الكتاب المقدس ورد فيه مفهومين ايجابي وسلبي فالمفهوم الايجابي يحثنا الكتاب ان نكون مثلهم ، مثل الاطفال اما بالمفهوم السلبي فيحثنا الكتاب ان نتخطى مرحلتهم فالمفهوم الايجابي معناه ان نكون في وداعتهم وفي نقاء قلوبهم وفي سلامة نيتهم وفي مثال خضوعهم لله وفي هذا يقول الرب يسوع " إِنْ لَمْ تَرْجِعُوا وَتَصِيرُوا مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ." ( متى 18 : 3 ) .ينبغي ان نمتلك روح الاطفال ولكن ينبغي ان لا نقف عند مرحلة الطفولة في اذهاننا وفي ادراكنا فلا نكون متباطئي المسامع الذين يسمعون وينسون لهم اذان موحدة اتجاه ما يسمعون وهناك من يسمعون ويصغون لكن بعدد الدقائق ينسون . تقول الكلمة في 1 كورنثوس 13 : 11 " لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ . وَلكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ ." وكذلك تعلن الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس " لاَ تَكُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي أَذْهَانِكُمْ ، بَلْ كُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي الشَّرِّ " ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 20 ) وهنا يجمع بين الجانبين السلبي والايجابي . تقول الكلمة في 1 كورنثوس 3 : 1 – 3 " وَأَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ لَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ أُكَلِّمَكُمْ كَرُوحِيِّينَ ، بَلْ كَجَسَدِيِّينَ كَأَطْفَال فِي الْمَسِيحِ ، سَقَيْتُكُمْ لَبَنًا لاَ طَعَامًا ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَعْدُ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ ، بَلِ الآنَ أَيْضًا لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ ، لأَنَّكُمْ بَعْدُ جَسَدِيُّونَ ." ولكن هل الهدف هو ان نولد كأطفال وهل نبقى على هذا المستوى ؟ الجواب كلا إذ يقول كجسديين وليس كروحيين وهنا يلومهم لانهم توقفوا عند مرحلة الطفولة الروحية وهذه هي التجربة التي تواجه الكنيسة إذا اكتفينا بالمستوى الذي نحن فيه ولكن هذا المستوى خطير لانه يعرّض المؤمن للحيرة والى الارتداد وللبلبلة فيكون عرضة ان يتقبل أي تعليم لذلك يدعونا ان نتخطى هذه المرحلة فالاطفال ليس محرومين من الحواس الروحية بل ان حواسهم غير مدربة ، ليتنا نتعلم من بولس ما كتبه في رسالة فيلبي 3 : 12 " لَيْسَ أَنِّي قَدْ نِلْتُ أَوْ صِرْتُ كَامِلاً ، وَلكِنِّي أَسْعَى لَعَلِّي أُدْرِكُ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ أَدْرَكَنِي أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحُ يَسُوعُ ." أي انا اسعى ، اواظب ، استمر وأن انمو .
اما الملاحظة الثانية - الذين لهم الحواس الروحية المدربة : يقول عنهم الكتاب " وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ " ( عبرانيين 5 : 14 ) هم الذين استطاعوا باستنارة الروح القدس وبالاجتهاد والمثابرة والاهتمام بكل وسائط النعمة التي اعطاها الرب ان يسيطروا على كل اهوائهم الجسدية . نحن بحاجة لدراسة الكتاب المقدس فهي مهمة جدا ً للمؤمنين ولماذا نهملها ؟ إذ انها الفرصة التي يتيحها الرب لنا لكي ننمي انفسنا لكي تكون لنا حواس مدربة وكذلك نستطيع من خلالها ان نميز بين الخير والشر لذلك عندما نهمل درس كلمة الله فنحن نصاب بضعف يجب الاهتمام بحضور الكنيسة وجميع اجتماعاتها لان ابليس يقف في مواجهتها ليلا ً ونهارا ً لا ييأس ، لذلك "  اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا. .......فَقَاوِمُوهُ ، رَاسِخِينَ فِي الإِيمَانِ " ( 1 بطرس 5 : 8 ، 9 ) .
الحواس اعطانا اياها الرب في حياتنا الروحية كما اعطاها لنا في حياتنا الجسدية يكلمهم بالعين ويقول " وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى ، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى." ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 18 ) . كيف ذلك ؟ بعين البصيرة الداخلية وعين الاستنارة الروحية التي تجعله يرى ما لا يراه غير المؤمنين . الرب لا يريد ان يحرمك من حاسة البصر بل ان يمتعك بحاسة البصر ويريد ان يمتعك بحاسة السمع الروحية وسمع الكلمات لا ينطق بها ، ليس كلمات البعض بكل ما فيها من حلاوة بل الدخول الى العمق والشركة الروحية مع الرب ، فعندما نصلي لا يكون الحديث من طرف واحد بل حديث متبادل فالاذن الروحية تسمع كلمات لا ينطق بها ومجيدة . عندما تختبر قوة الصلاة الروحية العميقة تسمع كلمات الرب المشجعة وكذلك يعطيك الرب حاسة الشم فتشتم رائحة المسيح الزكية ذلك العطر الذي لا يعرفه العالم . شكرا ً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة في كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان تُشم الرائحة وتنعكس في حياتنا فيشتمه الآخرون . وكذلك الرب يمتعنا بحاسة الذوق وهو امتياز عظيم يجعلك تختبر الرب شخصيا ً فتقول مع المرنم " ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ " ( مزمور 34 : 8 ) . وبعد ذلك تتمتع بحاسة اللمس  " لِكَيْ يَطْلُبُوا اللهَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَلَمَّسُونَهُ " ( اعمال الرسل 17 : 27 ) يلتمسون بانفسهم فيختبروا ما اختبرته تلك المرأة نازفة الدم التي عندما لمست المسيح شُفيت . ترى عيوننا المحيطين بنا وتسمع كل ما بهم من مشكلات وتشاركهم وتختبر الرب وتتفاعل مع الناس ونتعلم من يسوع وان تمسك بمن هم في مرحلة الطفولة في الايمان لا نوبخهم بل نشجعهم ونتعامل معهم بالرفق واللطف كما فعل يسوع .
علينا ان لا نتوقف عن النمو . لا تتصور انك في يوم من الايام وصلت الى الكمال في الخدمة والمعرفة . مشوار طويل الى ان تقدر ان تقول " جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 4 : 7 ) . يجب ان نسعى نحو الغرض " نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ " عبرانيين 12 : 2 ) .


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 مايو 2011)

موضوع روحي رائع عاشت ايدك ربنا يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> موضوع روحي رائع عاشت ايدك ربنا يباركك


*شكرا servant-17
الرب يباركك
*


----------

